# A lost chapter of Genesis



## MisterMike (Feb 14, 2005)

A newly discovered chapter in the Book of Genesis has provided
the answer to "Where do pets come from?"
Adam and Eve said, "Lord, when we were in the garden, you walked
with us every day. Now we do not see you anymore. We are lonesome
here and it is difficult for us to remember how much you love
us."
And God said, "No problem! I will create a companion for you that
will be with you forever and who will be a reflection of my love
for you, so that you will love me even when you cannot see me.
Regardless of how selfish or childish or unlovable you may be,
this new companion will accept you as you are and will love you
as I do, in spite of yourselves."
And God created a new animal to be a companion for Adam and Eve.
And it was a good animal.
And God was pleased.
And the new animal was pleased to be with Adam and Eve, and he
wagged his tail.
And Adam said, "Lord, I have already named all the animals in the
Kingdom and I cannot think of a name for this new animal.
And God said, "No problem. Because I have created this new animal
to be a reflection of my love for you, his name will be a
reflection of my own name, and you will call him DOG."
And Dog lived with Adam and Eve and was a companion to them and
loved them. And they were comforted.
And God was pleased.
And Dog was content and wagged his tail.
After a while, it came to pass that an angel came to the Lord and
said, "Lord, Adam and Eve have become filled with pride. They
strut and preen like peacocks and they believe they are worthy of
adoration. Dog has indeed taught them that they are loved, but
perhaps too well."
And God said, "No problem! I will create for them a companion who
will be with them forever and who will see them as they are. The
companion will remind them of their limitations, so they will
know that they are not always worthy of adoration."
And God created CAT to be a companion to Adam and Eve.
And Cat would not obey them.
And when Adam and Eve gazed into Cat's eyes, they were reminded
that they were not the supreme beings.
And Adam and Eve learned humility. And they were greatly
improved.
And God was pleased.
And Dog was happy.
And Cat didn't care one way or the other.


----------



## Shodan (Feb 14, 2005)

I liked this one- thanks!!


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 14, 2005)

My cat was sitting on the desk next to me as I was reading that one and....he didn't care either.  I liked it though.


----------



## someguy (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey cats do care and they love to show it with there claws as you sleep.


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 16, 2005)

Dogs rule.....thats it.


----------



## kid (Feb 16, 2005)

my cat used to try to smother me in my sleep by sleeping on my head, she was like a furry night hat.


----------

